# SPACE BATTLESHIP YAMATO live action trailer



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Folks,

This is a very big budget (for Japan) live-action YAMATO movie. It opens December 1st and looks to have some really spectacular action and interesting ship designs:






I can't wait!


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Me either!


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Is that Aerosmith on the soundtrack?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Steve Tyler wrote and performs the title song "Love Lives"

It's a solo - no Aerosmith, just Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Coolness!

I wonder when (if) it'll come to the US. I'd love to see it on the big screen, but Blu Ray'd be fine.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

No plans for an American release at this time. All the English you see, including their English language webpage http://yamato-movie.net/en/index.html
is designed to try and garner international sales, mainly at various licensing venues.

If tradition holds, the Japanese Blu-ray release will be around July or August 2011, it will be coded so it'll play on American BD players, there is a 90% probability it will NOT have English subtitles, and should cost between $80-$100.

Yes, being a Yamato fan is an expensive, painful and lonely thing. 

Also, Bandai has a new 1/500 scale plastic model of the Yamato coming out and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

All your base are belong to us!

They seriously need to hire an American speaker of Japanese to do their subtitles, those make most video game translations seem adroit by comparison.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

They have Steve Tyler doing a song, loads of teaser's etc etc but no plans for a U.S. release, don't they know there are fans here?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> They have Steve Tyler doing a song, loads of teaser's etc etc but no plans for a U.S. release, don't they know there are fans here?


Steve Tyler as a solo act seems to do better in Asia and Europe than in the US, at least from what I've gathered. It's a gimmick, like when the Japanese kept having Syd Mead chime in some design work on some projects (poster work for Zeta Gundam, concept and key robot design for Turn-A Gundam, chief design work on Yamato 2520 and so on). "Look! Big Important American Name! This means we're SERIOUS!!" and so on. It's akin to here in the US throwing John Woo or Jackie Chan or Jet Li at a project. (I'd use Japanese names but there's really been not much significant done that's been co-opted by Hollywood yet, so sorry. I say this to point out that yes I do know the difference between the Japanese and the Chinese  )

Do they know there are fans in the US? Sure, but we're just lowly otaku, fanboys, of no real significant measure. MAINSTREAM is the key as is in everything. The problem is the studio, ALL the Japanese studios still use old playbooks, old thinking, that America is the land of BIG MONEY and if they can just get their project bought by one of the Big Companies it will be a huge hit and just nothing but high end booze and endless coke on hooker bellies forever. So, the DESIRE is for Warner or Paramount or Disney or somebody to buy up the rights, do all the expensive localization, put it in mass release (at least 2500 theaters) and make Avatar-scale money. 

Just not going to happen. It's not. Sadly, Yamato/Star Blazers doesn't have the same hyper vocal 'flashback to youth' within Hollywood compared to Speed Racer, Voltron, Masters of the Universe, GI Joe, and so on. 

I wish it was different. I do. I know the person who would probably have been tapped to work on the localization and I may have had a shot at getting some work on it. It's so frustrating. The studio could easily do the releasing themselves as long as they had a realistic view of what kind of money it would do, what kind of sales it would have. And who knows, if the localization was done well it might even catch fire as it's surely going to be something not seen lately in theaters. But it just won't happen. Japanese business is terrible at moving swiftly to grab a surprise chance that pops up. 

Ah well.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Can you point me to the info on the new Bandai Yamato kit?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing on the web yet about the new kit, the info is hot off the presses from the Japanese modeling magazines. A friend sent me some pics, I believe this is out of Hobby Japan. 

Nothing has been mentioned on a release date but it would be logical for it to come out either December '10 or 1st Q '11. No mention of price but given how Bandai has priced other large kits lately I'm betting something north of 5,000 Yen (roughly $60 USD at current absurd exchange rates), being over $100 USD would not surprise me.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info.I'm working on two 1/500 of the original models adding lights.There are subtle changes to this new one......wish I had kept my 1/350 scale one,but hard times have hit us all.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

You're welcome! I always enjoy sharing what I know when I can.

Mind, that scan of the magazine page shows a prototype, there's bound to be some changes and tweaks. Given the current trends it will be a snap fit kit (which isn't a bad thing nowadays. I recall the time when 'snap fit' meant 'simplified and dumbed down'.) and pre-colored parts. I have no idea if there will be any clear parts, it's hard for me to tell if it would be practical at that scale. 

There are a couple of areas that bother me, but it's really a judgment call on them. There's a curious 'flair' on the aft deck over the upper fighter bay launch tube, and I think the hull pinches in and is too rounded at the mid-point, around/under the Pulse Laser anti-air turrets. It gives the ship too much of the 'submarine' look that it always struggles against. So, we'll see.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Being more of a Starblazers fan and less of an aname fan, I'd love to see it released to the US.....DUBBED!

I just couldn't watch it without the hokey voices from the old show....if they're still around that is.

I saw this preview about a month or so ago and was astounded, what a great job they've done here!

Tib


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The problem with finding the Star Blazers voice actors has been one of my tasks since 1979. We've found many of them but not all, and the company that did the hiring is long out of business with the key owners (who would have the rolladex and memories) have sadly passed away. 

Amy Howard, the voice of Nova, has been one of the people working hard at this, there's some good interviews with her over at Starblazers.com.

Hypothetically, right now the voices for Wildstar, Nova, and Desslok could be tapped for such a thing. 

But if Big Hollywood does get involved, expect some stunt casting of name stars. 

I'm not worried because I know that's not going to happen


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Falcon! :wave: Were gonna have to compare notes.

You saw what I have done to my 1/500 scale so far right? I'm about to start 
back up on it now that the cooler weather has set back in. 

I plan to have that and my 1/24 BSG Rapter done and at Wonderfest 2011!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds good.I'll post some pixs when I'm a little further along....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is the old thread on my Space Cruiser Yamato. That is where I pretty much left off. 

I know that the old Bandai kit has its faults but I don't want to spend two years on this.

ENJOY!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286831&highlight=yamato


----------



## loneranger (Sep 5, 2002)

*Regarding the movie...*

...the trailer seems like a Japanese version of _Battlestar Galactica_, which (back in 1976) may have been mistaken for a live-action version of _Star Blazers. _Had this been released three or four years ago, when BSG was at its peak on SciFi, it might have been possible to dub it into English (or even cast American actors) and make money over here.

Although I do like the SFX, and although I enjoyed the cartoon ('scuse me, _anime_), I'm not sure something like that would work over here today. You'd almost have to have a SB revival before a movie could be successful. (Kind of like _Star Trek_, except in reverse - have the movie be a hit before you'd do a TV series.) Nonetheless, I'll probably fork over the bucks to buy a DVD version (or at least rent it) when it's available, and then see if I can find some episodes of the _anime _version on YouTube.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There are a lot more Yamato/Starblazer fans than you think.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> There are a lot more Yamato/Starblazer fans than you think.


There are, but we're mostly isolated and underground. Sadly, the current owner of the license has just not been able to leverage it into the kind of '80s 'revival fever' that many other products have gotten, but you know, that may, in the end, be a good thing. 

Starblazers.com continues its constant bi-monthly updates (the Oct. update went live on the 1st) and is still the go-to place for info on the upcoming live Yamato movie in Japan. There will also be faster 'mini updates' as the flood of data increases as we get closer to the movie release in December.


----------



## ironship (Sep 27, 2010)

*New Starblazers kits*

There are also new 1/350 scale resin kits out there. They can be seen here:

arveymodelproducts.com/AMP/AMP_listing.html

Jon


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

From the All Japanese Hobby Show,The new Bandai Yamato Model.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks cool - might have to replace the little midgy one I got back in high school.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Beautiful Box art.....


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*1/350 Yamato Paint Job...*

Folks,

Check out this guy's YAMATO paint job...it's truly off the chain and AMAZING:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah that is purty darn nice! thanks for posting.

I have a a couple question for those in the know on the 'Space battleship Yamato' 

1. Is it true that they called it 'The Argo' only in th U.S. release for political reasons?

2. When I look at the 1st Star Blazers season The 1/500 scale Bandai kit seems pretty close to what I see on film.......were there some changes in the Comet Empire and maybe later on like in the first anime films that we see in the bigger 1/350 and newer versions?

I sure hope that a U.S. release of some kind happens....its not fare to tease us like this! WHAAAAHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Cant answer the first question,but like Godzilla,the Yamato has "evolved" through the years.The new one is more round in the body,like a submarine.Too bad,as the original premise was the reserrection of the mighty battleship,which is not round.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Yeah that is purty darn nice! thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a a couple question for those in the know on the 'Space battleship Yamato'
> 
> ...



1. Not so much for political or P.C. reasons (altho 1979 was 30!! years ago, and that's 30 years closer to WW II, and it's natural the 'Greatest Generation' might have a negative view on promoting a Japanese warship to children) as to somewhat 'de-mystify' the ship. In Space Battleship Yamato the ship is just as much a character as any of the protagonists, calling it 'Argo' makes it a bit less of the focus. Many cases in Star Blazers if someone mutters "Star Force" they're usually saying 'Yamato' in the Japanese. Interestingly, it WASN'T to help with lip flap matching when the show was dubbed. Perfect lip synch was not a goal or consideration, just generally timing the dialog to match the flaps. This resulted in a much more natural dialog as the script wasn't altered and mangled to force words in to match the flaps. 


2. The new 1/500 kit is specifically meant to model the first series ship, what some of us tend to call the 'short tail' Yamato. In the second series it's undergone a slight refit, adding a couple meters to the length, and this styling is what is maintained thruout the rest of the life of the license.

The 1/350 kit from a couple years ago is an attempt to blend the 're-imagining' from the Japanese Playstation games with the classic look. IMHO it doesn't work. The key styling cues make it look like a submarine, which of course it's not. And I'm not really in favor of the idea of planting random bits of plastic sheet on the hull and calling that 'detailing'. Yet, being the sad fanboy that I am, I'd still buy the damn thing if I had the money. I'm very very impressed with the special i/r remote controlled action features. That's some fine engineering in that system.

Really, the best Yamato kit in my eyes is still the new 1/700 scale kit made specifically for (and sold only with) the remastered 1st series in Japan

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=BCBA-3167

Yes, there are people who have shelled out 400-some Dollars for this just to get the model. 

(and I need to do my usual thing. This DVD release is Japanese Region 2, it does NOT play on standard American Region 1 DVD players, it does NOT have an English dub track, it does NOT have English Subtitles, and Bandai Visual has no interest in doing any of that or bringing it to the USA, and VEI has no interest or ability to bring original Yamato TV to America at this time)

It's very very hard to be a Yamato fan sometimes. Very hard, very expensive.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! Thanks for the interesting and kinda sad news LOL.

I will do what I can with my 1/500 ( if it is really 1/500 ) I have not yet had the time to research it out yet but I wonder if the antenna mast on the to left and right sides, front side railings and etc are close to the real Yamato ...Gold Medal Models ( who make real crazy PE sets for all scales and types of naval ships has a set for the Yamato in 1/700, 1/500 and 1/350th scales. That would be cool if I did not have to have mine custom made or scratch build using scrap PE stuff.

My 1/500 will be more detailed than that 400.00 dollar toy. I have seen it in person built and I was not impressed at all. now.....no matter how cool....1/700 is just to damn small.

Is the engine cone on the 1/500 Bandai Yamato too short or is it ok as is?

Thanks!

Deslock ....deslock deslock....deslock ...deslock deslock! hehehehe


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*39 Days until the live action film is released!*

Steve,

Gotta' disagree with you about the 1/350 Scale kit. While I understand it's not anime-accurate...they were attempting to create a "real world" version of the ship and owning the model myself, I think they did a pretty bang-up job. The engineering is just fabulous. It's kinda' like what Sideshow Toys is doing with their 1/6 scale Clone Wars figures. Reimagining them as if they were from a "live action" film.

That said, I'm not crazy about some of the design modifications they've made to the ship for the feature...but heck...I'm just glad there IS a live-action feature! Amazing! I even enjoyed seeing last year's REVIVAL (got it on Blu Ray from Amazon Japan) although I obviously can't understand it. Here's a terrific excerpt:






And...as a result of the new feature...we're getting these (YEAH, BABY!)
http://ngeekhiong.blogspot.com/2010/08/soul-of-chogokin-yamato-introduction.html

http://www.collectiondx.com/news_item/07172010/gx_58_soul_of_chogokin_andromeda


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Cool! Thanks for the interesting and kinda sad news LOL.
> 
> I will do what I can with my 1/500 ( if it is really 1/500 ) I have not yet had the time to research it out yet but I wonder if the antenna mast on the to left and right sides, front side railings and etc are close to the real Yamato ...Gold Medal Models ( who make real crazy PE sets for all scales and types of naval ships has a set for the Yamato in 1/700, 1/500 and 1/350th scales. That would be cool if I did not have to have mine custom made or scratch build using scrap PE stuff.
> 
> ...


Mind, this is opinion, and as such what I think may not fit your plans, fair enough? 

For that old 1/500 kit: The radar antenna would have to be scratch built or custom photoetch. They don't match any real world version AFAIK. The 1/350 kit comes with bonus photoetch for detailing and takes a 'real world' approach with extra spike antenna and such nonsense. 

Railings, I think it's safe to use any generic PE ship railings if you choose.

IIRC the cone in the main engine exhaust sticks out too much. It should be set so the tip of the cone is roughly 1/3 of the way back inside from the edge. You might note that the exhaust has the look of a variable nozzle ala the F-105. While it's never been shown to open wider or close down in the show, it's easy to imagine it does so, and so you have to have clearance for that..cone...part..thingie. Of course in some cases there is no cone. If you wanted to core it out and slap some sheet plastic in back to close it off I think you'd be fine.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks those clips are pretty cool.

gee......Queen Starsha makes me feel all funny inside :tongue:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> From the All Japanese Hobby Show,The new Bandai Yamato Model.


As far as I know, Bandai also did a all new 1/700 tool for the Yamato. But apparently it is only available in a DVD boxed set in Japan. I'd like to get my hands on one of those.

I don't really care for this 1/500 scale kit as I feel they just get the WMG bow right. The other part I don't care for is where the deck transverses between A and B turret. As it is depicted on the previous 1/700 and 1/500 kits. I know the current detail is more common now, I just find it less interesting.

Since I'm a scale nut for 1/350 and 1/700 scale stuff, I'll stick with my big Yamato.

Edit.
****Ok, sorry, I didn't see that Steve already covered the 1/700 DVD box Yamato.****


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Its nice to see all this new Yamato stuff, but I have to offer up the same complaint that I and many others do regarding the Fine Molds Star Wars stuff.

How about coming out with more product rather than redoing only the most popular subjects.

How about bringing some of the 'off scale' subjects in line with some of the other 1/700, 1/500, and 1/350 scale lines.

I'm really surprised that they didn't do the Andromeda in 1/350.
It would be a great kit even if they didn't put all the bells and whistles in it.


Falcon,

Didn't you once have a 1/350 Resin Andromeda?
Did you get rid of it?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I did,and it was to be a companion to my 1/350 scale Yamato.Hard times forced me to sell both.I dont think we will ever see a larger plastic kit of the Andromeda,as much as would like to see it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to my world. 

I think the problem currently, besides the fact that Bandai just doesn't seem to WANT to put any major effort into anything besides Gundam, there doesn't seem to be one, single, visionary person at the current license holder Tohokushinsha. No one with the spirit and drive of Nishizaki who, much as it may surprise many, wasn't as hands on as he appears. Basically he hired good people who had fire and joy in their work and set them free. Fans were an important part early on and they were listened to.

Japanese Yamato fandom HATES the 1/350 Yamato. Key top fans had been brought on board to be consultants and about the only thing that was kept was how critical the bow around the Wave Motion Gun was. 

When the 1/700 scale model for Bandai Visual was in production there were profuse apologies, the fans brought back on board, and an extra person, Hideiaki Anno was brought in.

Anno was the creator of Neon Genesis Evangelion which has been a somewhat constant hit, and Anno is regarded as one of the more famous and successful fanboys of the Yamato Generation. So, now they had some serious 'face' weight behind the comments, and the 1/700 kit turned out pretty good. The Design isn't for everyone's tastes however, as they decided to go with the 'sharkmouth' style, so called because in various promotional paintings done by Studio Nue..well...sharkmouth, dig?

But, trouble! Seems that supposedly, the contract to make that kit was specific and exclusive between Bandai Visual and Bandai Plastic Models! Supposedly, it's IMPOSSIBLE for it to be re-popped and sold on its own! It can't be helped! (personally, I call B.S. on that, they're part of the same Bandai/Namco corporate umbrella, I'm sure Tohokushinsha would love to make more money on the kit and Bandai, it's printing money for them. Yamato and Bandai is like AMT and Star Trek back in the '70s. License to profit.)

So now the new 1/500 kit, this time along with the fan consultants a REAL heavy hitter was brought on board, Yutaka Izubuchi. Now, Izubuchi is an animator, a director, he worked at Studio Nue when Yamato was in production, and he did some key mecha design work on Yamato III. Big Gun. Much mojo. 

It's very confusing to think he would sign off on the obvious visual, or styling errors of this kit. It really does look like Bandai had a pre-generated cyber model and virtual tooling, used for the production of the 1/350 kit, and they just smoothed out the skin, changed some surface details and called it good.

And Bandai hasn't cracked new steel to make a Yamato model for general release in a long time. Last major kit was for the failed Yamato 2520 project. There was a batch of really sexy and REALLY overpriced resin kits in the style of the tiny box "100 Yen" Mechanical Collection kits, and the short EX line of plastic kits manufactured using disposable resin tooling.

My o my I do go on, sorry.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Steve, Thanks for the update and insight :thumbsup:

For now I will be happy with my older 1/500 Yamato. Its only anime anyways and some details change from frame to frame, episode to episode anyways.
I'm having fun just doing it. 

I was listening to that Japanese 'vocal' version of the intro main Intro theme....am I hearing it correctly? cuz where we would hear "Our Star Blazers" it sounds like he says "Ya-ma-to" hmmmm.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Steve, Thanks for the update and insight :thumbsup:
> 
> For now I will be happy with my older 1/500 Yamato. Its only anime anyways and some details change from frame to frame, episode to episode anyways.
> I'm having fun just doing it.
> ...


Fun is the only reason to do anything, unless the money is really good. Then the money lets you do things that are fun later on, yes? 

And properly, the 'Uchu Senkan Yamato' fills the place of 'Our Star Blazers' in the Americanized version. Actually, it's rather impressive how they managed to keep the spirit of the original Japanese, and it's one of the great bits of sadness that we just can't find all the different people involved with the adaptation. Of course, any that are still alive might not have any memories, any of the 'day to day' stuff from 30-some years ago. Endlessly frustrating. 

Make sure you pop over to Starblazers.com, all kinds of cool and interesting history, translations, essays and such. Buy some DVDs while you're there, help 'em out.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool, thanks... I will.

Any news of any soundtrack re-releases? without needing to refinance the house or sell the family car?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Cool, thanks... I will.
> 
> Any news of any soundtrack re-releases? without needing to refinance the house or sell the family car?


Nada. I've just been ranting about that to a friend in email. asking prices for Yamato CDs is reaching some crazy heights on Yahoo Japan auctions.

Quite frankly, I'm at the point of suggesting to people that buying the vinyl LPs and ripping them to your own CD is a better option. I've seen lots of LPs go for about $25 for 4-6 albums over there.

There is supposed to be a 'best collection' 2-CD set coming out in December but it hasn't shown up at CD Japan yet so I don't know what is is, who it's from.

best of times, worst of times, brutha.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That sounds cool but pricey too....but lets hope not. 

I think that the old Star Blazers had some very well writen music for a anime TV series. 

At times for me it helps a lot to build a project with more fun and interest with its soundtrack playing...that or anything instrumental. ( words can be distracting )


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, this thread brought back some pleasant memories. The new movie looks great! I hope it will make it's way to availability in the US and Australia.

I just remembered I have a couple of teeny tiny kits from StarBlazers that I picked up back in the 80s. I have the Yamato and it can't be any more than 3 inches long. I'll have to dig them out of my stash and check the scale. I was amazed at the detail on such a tiny kit though.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny you should mention that! That's one of the early Yamato kits I picked up long long ago, the 100 Yen 'Mechanical Collection' kit.

It's tiny but really well detailed. Originally it even came with a small foil packet of styrene cement, which was AMAZING stuff, just good, solid plastic glue that worked so much better than Testors. Back then I was using 'Micro Weld' but as an experiment I gave the Japanese glue a try and man, I was a convert. Every Japanese kit I got from then on that had cement included, I used it!

Anyway, here's a tip for all the Yamato fans. Hobbylink Japan is having a limited sale on Leiji Matsumoto based kits and stuff, clearing out the slow moving stuff, and there's some KILLER deals there! the kind of deals that not only make up for the crappy exchange rate but even in some cases adding the shipping STILL makes it a good deal!

http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?SaleGroup=SALEMAT&header=matsumoto

Things I would focus on? Those larger EDF ships are all pretty nice, the Carrier in particular is sweet. And the 'Space Panorama' kits are a steal. You get 4 or 5 of the old Mechanical Collection kits PLUS a nice panorama backdrop to show them off. 

Check it! tell them Steve sent you! it won't do anything, but hey! 

(seriously, buy some Carriers. That's a really nice kit and it doesn't get repopped often)


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve,

Since you're obviously well-versed on all things YAMATO...I'm curious what the fanbase thought of REBIRTH? I know it really tanked at the Japanese box office. Is this because the fanbase just melted away over the years? FINAL YAMATO was originally released in 1983, was it not? What was the fan reaction on the new design or the design of the new Cosmo Fighters...?
I'm incredibly excited over the prospect of the live action feature and am actually considering travelling to Japan for my first visit to see the film during its opening weekend. From what I understand, the first day is already sold out.
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear conflicting things about Rebirth. It's not quite the schism between the fans of the second movie Arrivederci, Yamato and the second TV series Yamato 2, but it's of the same stripe.

Some think it's good that new directions were taken and it does hark back to the original. Others are pretty upset that so few of the old crew were brought back, at least for a cameo. Most think the use of music was a bizarre cop-out what with using selections of Miyagawa's catalog (whole lotta music generated over the years!) for the start of the film and switching to classical music for the latter half. 

This, it's frustrating. Both Miyagawa and Haneda had died before Nishizaki was released from prison. I think something else could have been done with re-arranging the classic scores but it may well be there was no budget for that. Nishizaki lost everything in his bankruptcy including those sweet sweet Yamato music publishing rights so instead of being able to just 'left hand pays the right hand' like the past there would have been real money involved.

But the thing that bugs me, and this is just my opinion, they didn't NEED to make this film a follow-on to the events of Final Yamato. They could have crafted any story, thrown some exposition out to explain things, left openings for a new TV series or a made-for-video special, anything. The idea I get looking over the pre-production materials is, Nishizaki had a contract, an obligation to 'use up' designwork contracted for the failed Yamato 2520 project and could not generate any NEW material in the 'classic Yamato' style. I have no idea if this is true, and it's a very complicated idea to try and get across the translation barrier. 

So, having that belief, I think Rebirth is a better than it might have been film. 

Word is Nishizaki wants to do an expanded, re-edited Director's Cut, but I've not heard any progress on that. He also wanted to do two more follow-up films. Again, no word on any movement there. Yeah, it died pretty quick at the box office but DVD/Blu-Ray sales (in JAPAN, remember everyone, IN JAPAN) seem to have met goals. And keep in mind the relative success at first did get the live movie green-lit.

(and oh boy, talk about changes. Gonna be interesting to see how it all pulls together!)

The fanbase is strong. There's just some odd stuff going on. Actually, I think part of the problem is some people cannot forgive Nishizaki for his arrest and going to prison, I think a number feel betrayed. Now, I was of the thought that in Japanese culture once you've served your time that's it, done, closed book and nobody speaks of it, but I guess resentment over a perception of betrayal is a universal human trait. 

And it's not hard to sell out a showing of a movie in Japan, there's only so many screens, I think Los Angeles has more movie theaters than all of Japan. 

Does that help or are there points I need to get more specific on?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Kon bon wa! 

Steve can you be so kind and post a who's who in the new film? 
I can not find a translation from Japanese Characters to what we knew in the 1974 anime. I know who Yuki Mori is but not the others.

If possible a phonetic line up with them would be cool.....I know some Japanese but some gets me. Domo Arigato!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Whats the prison thing all about?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

'IF' you are referring to the dirty people and cramped conditions.... thats Earth underground as the surface is wasted due to planet bombs and high radiation sent to us with loving care from the Gamilons.

I hope I did not insult you. I thought everyone knew the story of Space Battleship Yamato...aka...Star Blazers.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> Kon bon wa!
> 
> Steve can you be so kind and post a who's who in the new film?
> I can not find a translation from Japanese Characters to what we knew in the 1974 anime. I know who Yuki Mori is but not the others.
> ...


Well, do you mean last year's Yamato: Rebirth/Resurrection, or this year's Live action Yamato film?

It would be faster for you and me to dive into Starblazers.com

(yes, Star Blazers is spelled separated, but run together like that is needful due to you can't have spaces in URLs and having that annoying space_line would just mess things up)

So I'm not sure if this will link

http://starblazers.com/comics.php?chapter=ChirashiTransl01&page=1&prefix=ChirashiTransl

But I know this should

http://starblazers.com/html.php?page_id=389

and clicking around will reveal all manner of things


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Arigto!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

fluke said:


> 'IF' you are referring to the dirty people and cramped conditions.... thats Earth underground as the surface is wasted due to planet bombs and high radiation sent to us with loving care from the Gamilons.
> 
> I hope I did not insult you. I thought everyone knew the story of Space Battleship Yamato...aka...Star Blazers.


Dirty, cramped, and hopeless. Yeah, that's supposed to be an underground city, built to escape the radioactive wasteland above. 

It's visually very different from the animated series, the underground city there being rather home-y and comfortable, if bland and sterile. If you can forget that you're living under several miles of rock that is.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

( from the crowd seeing the Star Force off to Iscandar) - *"Hey! who's going to take care of your families while your gone huh?!"*

(second guy from crowd grabbing the looser) *"some one's gotta do it and it looks like it ain't gonna to be you!!" *

I love that part.


----------

